# Geekvape BLADE 235W or Original Smok OSUB 40W [ HELP]



## johnbairstow (16/4/18)

Hello 

I am new here and Need your help. 

which one is best?
1. Geekvape BLADE 235W Mod for E-Cigarette @ R507
Links from where I want to purchase: 
https://www.gearbest.com/temperature-control-mods/pp_1630398.html?lkid=13493974

or 

2. Original Smok OSUB 40W Mod Kit @ R473

https://www.gearbest.com/mod-kits/pp_375176.html?lkid=13412752

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raindance (16/4/18)

johnbairstow said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here and Need your help.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Quite a question for those two are very different pieces of kit. The Geekvape would be rhe most versatile in the long run but will also require you to purchase batteries seperately. Possibly requiring the purchase of an external charger as well. Seems to have the same electronics as the indestructable one ( can not recall the name now, its monday...) which does not have an onboard charging facility. Speaking under correction. Also in general, I would stay away from any Smok products but thats just a personal preference. 

Regards, keep us posted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (16/4/18)

The blade looks very good, with more battery options.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HapticSimian (16/4/18)

That's like comparing a Ford Figo to a Ranger; they're in different leagues. The one's not necessarily better or worse - although Smok isn't well regarded in many circles - but it's not an easy question to answer without some context.

The Blade is a lot more powerful and versatile, but as has been said it'll require the purchase of at least two decent batteries and, ideally, a charger. @Raindance the rugged one you're thinking of is the Aegis, which indeed can't charge onboard. However, the dual 18650 Aegis is coming, and that's had onboard charging added. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lilywang (17/4/18)

I suppose there are internal batteries for the later one 

2. Original Smok OSUB 40W Mod Kit @ R473

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/4/18)

@HapticSimian is right. U can't compare the two. Do u plan to use an existing tank or u need a new one ?? 223 watts is a lot of power, most vapers don't go that high.
Tell us more about ur current vape setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/4/18)

My personal opinion. STAY AWAY FROM SMOK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/4/18)

I had a look at some Smok mods today (not to buy). They really look cheap with crappy paint jobs. It screams "made in China". I know almost all mods come from China, but there are some freaking nice Chinese mods. Smok, to me is not one of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I had a look at some Smok mods today (not to buy). They really look cheap with crappy paint jobs. It screams "made in China". I know almost all mods come from China, but there are some freaking nice Chinese mods. Smok, to me is not one of them.


I went to buy a smok mod once, thank god I dint order online. The moment I saw the tester piece I changed my mind because the color was awful. One of the worst paint jobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (17/4/18)

I had the Smok Alien 220W for the entire year of 2017. Never skipped a beat, solid as a rock, except for the paint job. But I stripped the paint off anyway. 

I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnbairstow (18/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Quite a question for those two are very different pieces of kit. The Geekvape would be rhe most versatile in the long run but will also require you to purchase batteries seperately. Possibly requiring the purchase of an external charger as well. Seems to have the same electronics as the indestructable one ( can not recall the name now, its monday...) which does not have an onboard charging facility. Speaking under correction. Also in general, I would stay away from any Smok products but thats just a personal preference.
> 
> Regards, keep us posted.


thanks for your valuable suggestion. 
Can you suggest me better one ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/4/18)

I have an iJoy Captain PD270. It comes with 2 x 20700 batteries. 
Rock solid mod. I've seen them for around R 900 - R 1100 at various vendors. 
Batteries last me 2 to 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/4/18)

https://vapeville.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270-234w-mod-2x-20700-batteries?variant=35470620481

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270


----------



## Spyro (18/4/18)

Guys... This is a Gearbest employee trying to implement Guerrilla marketing*. * It is an advertisement strategy concept designed for businesses to promote their products or services in an unconventional way with little budget to spend. This involves high energy and imagination focusing on grasping the attention of the public in more personal and memorable level.

These new people keep popping up and asking for advice on products and then keep linking to Gearbest ONLY. 

This keeps on happening... How is nobody picking this up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (18/4/18)

The links literally take you to timed flash sales.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johnbairstow (22/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> https://vapeville.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270-234w-mod-2x-20700-batteries?variant=35470620481
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijoy-captain-pd270


Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## johnbairstow (25/4/18)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

edited by Admin

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## johnbairstow (5/5/18)

thanks for your great response


----------

